# My Log and Progression



## Reader591 (Nov 30, 2022)

Just a quick bit about me. I am currently 225 lbs, 5’9. I measure my body fat with calipers in a simple mid chest, low stomach, and quad measurement. I don’t find it to be accurate, I think it shows me low, buts it’s increasingly consistent. I can get the same exact reading nearly day after day, so that’s what I use. Calipers show me at 16% body fat, I think I’m in the upper teen range. I am on prescribed trt  140mg per week, and just started to try out low does nandrolone at 70 mg per week. I am on week 3 of that. 

Previous PED use was cardarine, s23 (no good and felt like garbage, two weeks in fact and I stopped) and astatine. I also stopped it, it felt like it was doing zero. And I felt that was the less known and possibly safe alternative to other well known and established options. So I stopped, felt it was the smart thing to do. I thought that before starting, even more so while in it. My point is, pretty much no real PED use.

I generally follow full body workouts due to fitting it into my life style. I do 3-4 lifts a week. My best maxes so far is a 505 squat, 565 deadlift, and I’ve hit 365 bench with ease, and can regularly hit 315 for 10 if rested. Have not tested a RM on it for a while. For now I want to try to lean bulk a little more, but my 32 inch pants are starting to scream at me a little. So I’m getting fluffy and want to lean down soon.  Looking forward to the log just for my own personal reflection if nothing else!


----------



## Reader591 (Nov 30, 2022)

Current photos of me. This is totally unflexed and unpumped, literally just the middle of day photo. Can you tell I don’t hit arms hardly ever directly? Haha. My goals are to bring up hanstrings #1, chest #2, and triceps #3. I’d like to hit bicepes but I have ulnar nerve on my right side that likes to inflame up some when worked too much, I’m trying to sort through it.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 1, 2022)

11/30/22

3670 calories
231 p
319 c
154 f

Weighed in today for a more exact measurement, weighed 223lbs.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 2, 2022)

12/1/22
Calories 3938
280 P
172 C
238 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 2, 2022)

Workout this AM. Like I said above, right now
I have a focus on glues and hamstrings, along with chest. Trying to bring up my deadlift, and just develop chest for esthetics. 

Good morning 
45lbs x12
95x19
95x16

Bulgarian Split Squat-Reps Per Leg
95x12
95x13
25x15

Hip Thrust
225x15
315x19
315x16

ISO Incline Chest Press Machine Super Set W cable Fly

57lbs Per Side x20.      Cable Fly  40x12
82x19.                                                40x10
82x11.                                                40x9

Arnold Press 
45x13
45x12
45x11

Seated Calf Raise
90x15
90x16
90x21


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 2, 2022)

Great foundation. Good work in here man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 3, 2022)

12/02/22
Calories 4339

285 P
223 C
259 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 4, 2022)

12/03 taking a long weekend get away so not the best food choices here at all.
Calories 4229
140 P
418 C
223 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 5, 2022)

12/04/22
Calories 2819
164 P
90c
193 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 6, 2022)

12/05/22
Workout today, all is low rest, 60 seconds between sets.

Sumo Deadlift
135x15
225x15
315x15

Straight bar Dip (I can parallel bar dip or ring dip all day, but suck at these haha)
5 reps
6
6

BodyWeight Leg Curl in hyperextension Machine
6
6

Incline Dumbbell Bench with 3 second eccentric  
65x15
65x14

Leg Press
315x25
405x22
405x20

Calf Press On leg Press(slow eccentric)
315x15
405x11
315x15
315x12
315x7

Hammer Strenght ISO Bench Press
92lbs per side
92x19
92x17 10 second hold in stretch position last rep

Olympic Ring Bicep Curl
11
9

Oylimpic Ring Skull crusher
13
12
11

ISO Leg Curl Hard Contraction up Top No Rest
40x10
40x5
30x6
30x3




Calories for today 3131
237 P
226 C
128 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 7, 2022)

12/06/22
Calories 4071
354 P
271 C
164 F
 221lbs this afternoon


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 8, 2022)

12/07/22
Workout
Bulgarian Split Squat Reps per Leg
Bodyweightx12
45x15
95x16

Good Morning
45x15
95x15
95x14

Hip Thrust
225x15
315x15
405x16

Arnold Press
52x12
52x13
52X11

Seated Calf Raise
50x16
100x14
50x14
50x13
50x18 forced reps, fast, not quite full range of motion. Basically what you see most guys do for my last set. Lol.

ISO Incline Chest Press
82lbs x15 per side 
82x14
82x14
Superset with
Cable fly
40x17
50x11

Calories Today
3476
283 P
268 C
134 F


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 8, 2022)

Fuck you eat a lot of fat. What does your diet usually consist of?


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 8, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Fuck you eat a lot of fat. What does your diet usually consist of?


I gravitate forward low carb high fat. Right now, high calories, so kinda high everything.

My typical fat sources are also my protein sources. eggs, 80/20 ground beef, steak, fish, vegetables cooked in butter, cook a lot with olive oil or avacado oil.

I don’t like super high carb. I get tired on and off all day, and feel like trash. For me now, that’s more than 300 grams of carbs a day consistently. One day at 400-500 and I’m fine. It’s like I absorb all the glucose my muscles can handle, and once I can no longer keep it depleted somewhat, I start crashing and feeling bad. I can eat fat all day and do great. That gallbladder down there is just a hummin along haha.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 9, 2022)

12/08/22 
Calories 4339
275 P
454 C
155 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 9, 2022)

Just to throw this out there, here are pics of me at my fattest (and heaviest, 245) and down to my leanest a year after the first pic 160-165 lbs. I quickly realized how much muscle I didn’t have, and like most of us, I was ok with my shirt off but shirt on I felt tiny. Nonetheless, I was feeling 10x better and way healthier. The Pic at my leanest was 6 years ago now (and I was pumped in that pic and flexing obviously) and yes I did previously have lifting experience, with bad programming, but still had lifted before for a while before quoting and getting married: that’s when I got to my heaviest. I say that because I felt I built decently being that I was hardcore keto, and still not yet really dialed in on my lifts and just doing random stuff. Big lifts, but randomly.


----------



## eazy (Dec 9, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> unflexed and unpumped



how satisfying is it that the current unflexed unpumped you is bigger than flexed pumped you  from then.

amazing progress


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> how satisfying is it that the current unflexed unpumped you is bigger than flexed pumped you  from then.
> 
> amazing progress


Thanks, it means a lot. Sometimes you look and start seeing the old fat you in your pic as you gain weight and can’t help but wonder if you’re getting fat. But I mean, I still squeeze into the same pants I wore then, they were just loose then and tight now haha. But that’s just me being a woman. Most of the time I’m dang proud and know dang good and well of course I gained some fat, but along with it was a lot of growth, especially in my back and legs. And TONS of strength gain. But still, it’s nice to be reassured by others in the game and further along.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 10, 2022)

Workout 12/09/22

Started with Squat Practice. I’m not pushing squats now, but practice form with some heavier load but not too many reps. Just really dialed on form.

Squats 
135x12
225x8
315x3
405x3


Dumbbell Bench Press
65x16
80x14
95x14

Body Weight Leg Curl (not quite straight but close, these are hard)
6
6
4 plus two forced reps (video below)

Leg Press
315x27
495x21

Calf Press on Leg Press
315x15
495x10
315x10
225x12
135x17

Machine Chest Fly
170x19

Farmers Carry Single Arm 
104x1
104x1


I’ll post some videos later. Gym was empty so I didn’t feel as weird recording. I hate recording my lifts in a public gym haha.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 10, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Just to throw this out there, here are pics of me at my fattest (and heaviest, 245) and down to my leanest a year after the first pic 160-165 lbs. I quickly realized how much muscle I didn’t have, and like most of us, I was ok with my shirt off but shirt on I felt tiny. Nonetheless, I was feeling 10x better and way healthier. The Pic at my leanest was 6 years ago now (and I was pumped in that pic and flexing obviously) and yes I did previously have lifting experience, with bad programming, but still had lifted before for a while before quoting and getting married: that’s when I got to my heaviest. I say that because I felt I built decently being that I was hardcore keto, and still not yet really dialed in on my lifts and just doing random stuff. Big lifts, but randomly.



Wow man, great transformation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 10, 2022)

Obviously I don’t know
How to upload videos here. Do you have to link to Photo bucket type thing or something?


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 10, 2022)

12/09/22 calories
3850
218 P
367 C
155 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 11, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/hLG3m2v


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 11, 2022)

Above is my video from the other night. 95lbs db press for 14. Looks like you guys should be able to see it without a link.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 11, 2022)

I’ll make these posts a little clearer going forward. I was busy all weekend and didn’t have time to mess with this but I got the video, and wanted to get it up. Don’t mind my pro level editing skills….. if anyone needs some quality production work hit me up 🤣.

On a side note, these body weight leg curl on the hyperextension machine, what are they technically called? And the rows were at 95 lbs. 


https://imgur.com/a/hk0duqF




https://imgur.com/a/yewqOY3


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 12, 2022)

12/11/22
Calories 3295
275 P
202 C
136 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 13, 2022)

12/12/22 workout

Sumo Deadlift
135x15
225x15
315x10
405x10

Ring Dips
15
17
16

Ring Hamstring Curl (foot in rings then curl from bridge position)
12
11
10

Leg Press
315x29
495x22

Calf Press on Leg Press
315x20
495x10
315x19
315x20
315x11

Incline DB Bench 30 degree
70x15
85x13

Hammer Strength ISO Chest Press
115x11 (Per Side)
90x17
90x13

Hammer Curl (ulnar nerve keeps me throttled way back)
40x9 per arm
40x10

Barbell Skull Crusher
65x12
65x11

Leg Curl Drop Set Single Leg
40x11
40x7
40x3
30x6

Calories 4470
330 P
335 C
182 F

Weighed in at 224


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 14, 2022)

12/12/22
Calories 3749
234 P
477 C
73 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Well trying to get legs like @IronSoul  lol. Little bit of a pump going in them after todays workout, I don’t know how to pose though. Didn’t even try to flex upper body along with my lower body haha.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Todays weigh in at 225. 

Workout

Bulgarian Split Squat (per leg)
BWx17
145x8
145x10

Good Morning
45x17
145x8
145x11

Hip Thrust
225x15
365x15
455x16

Dumbbell Flat Bench Press 
90x12
100x12
100x11

Calf Press on Leg Press
315x18
315x14
315x12
315x10
225x12

Arnold Press 
55x10
50x9

Tricep Extension(30 second test)
50x12
50x9
40x10
30x8
20x5


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Calories 12/14/22
4270
285 P
426 C
147 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 16, 2022)

Workout Today

Bench Press
135x12
225x8
275x5
315x5
345x2
365x2

ISO Lateral Row
57x20
107x12
107x14

Leg Press
315x10
495x10
675x7
855x7

Hyper Extension
45x14
45x12

Lateral Raise DB
20x12
20x16


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 16, 2022)

Calories
4583
286 P
524 C
147 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 17, 2022)

Calories
4767
232 P
394 C
253 F


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 17, 2022)

I think it's great you're able to bench and leg press that heavy in the same workout. I've never even thought about that combination before, but full body workouts are a whole different animal I suppose.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 17, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Obviously I don’t know
> How to upload videos here. Do you have to link to Photo bucket type thing or something?



I use streamable. Free to make an account. Check it out

Edit: nvm, saw you figured it out lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 17, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Well trying to get legs like @IronSoul lol. Little bit of a pump going in them after todays workout, I don’t know how to pose though. Didn’t even try to flex upper body along with my lower body haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro you’re looking awesome. Quads look great. You look pretty damn lean too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 18, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I think it's great you're able to bench and leg press that heavy in the same workout. I've never even thought about that combination before, but full body workouts are a whole different animal I suppose.


Thanks. It works for me and my lifestyle. I’ve done splits I like more, but I try to get everything in 3-4 workouts a week, normally 3. When I had my home gym, I worked out more often. Now that I drive to a gym, I try to go for bigger bang for buck lifts.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Bro you’re looking awesome. Quads look great. You look pretty damn lean too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it. I’m getting a little fluffy, wouldn’t call myself fat though. I’ll want to drop 10-15 soon. But for now, I’m progressing slowly but surely so I’m taking what I can get.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 18, 2022)

Workout today

Squat
225x8
315x5
385x5
425x2
455x1
475x1
475x1
405x5

Dumbbell Bench Press
75x12
100x12
110x11 (PR)

Body Weight Leg Curl on Hyperextension Machine
7
6
3

Leg Press
495x10
675x11 

Chest Fly
170x15
200x17

Calf Press on Leg press
495x11
495x8
315x9

Seated Calf Raise
100x12
100x11
100x7

Hanging Leg raise
12
11
7

Reverse Curl Barbell
55x17
55x11


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 18, 2022)

12/17/22.   Weighed in at 227
Calories 4723
316 P
375 C
211 F

Fun fact I don’t normally mention here, between last minuet Christmas shopping and projects around the house, got 23,238 steps in today according to my oura ring. Not a record, but my norm is 10-15k so worth mentioning.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 19, 2022)

12/18/22 calories
3020
185 P
178 C
164 F


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 19, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Workout today
> 
> Squat
> 225x8
> ...



Damn man, some big weights in here. Great work. 110’s for 11, that’s solid as fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 19, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Workout today
> 
> Squat
> 225x8
> ...



Damn man, some big weights in here. Great work. 110’s for 11, that’s solid as fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn man, some big weights in here. Great work. 110’s for 11, that’s solid as fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate it. Gotta be firing on all cylinders to pull that out my butt haha. I’m phasing slowly into heavier weight lower rep, so we will see what I can get this go round.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 19, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I appreciate it. Gotta be firing on all cylinders to pull that out my butt haha. I’m phasing slowly into heavier weight lower rep, so we will see what I can get this go round.



You’re about to put on some serious strength and muscle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

Workout today
My legs were still feeling saturdays workout a little, I pushed it too hard a little too fast. But not too bad, so I took some work off the legs today by removing leg press.

Sumo deadlift
225x10
315x10
405x10
495x6 (video)

Olympic Ring dips
17
17
16

Hamstring curl in rings
13
14

Incline DB Bench Press
80x15
90x14

Seated Calf Raise
140x12
140x11
140x10
50x20
50x18

Hammer Strength ISO Chest Press
90x18 (per side)
115x14
90x14

Skull Crusher
65x14
75x11

Hanging leg raise
12
10lbsx9


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/CEgupbR


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

Excuse the view, it makes editing a little easier though haha.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

Calories 12/19/22
3743
260P
334 C
148 F


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 20, 2022)

Hell yeah man, good pulls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 21, 2022)

Calories 12/20/22
3862
283 P
354 C
133 F

Weighed in at 229


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 21, 2022)

Just getting back active here after a brief hiatus.  Nice pulls for sure.  I'm in for following along.  And a belated Welcome to the Underground.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Just getting back active here after a brief hiatus. Nice pulls for sure. I'm in for following along. And a belated Welcome to the Underground.



He’s a good one man. Glad he found UG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks guys!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Thanks guys!



I really don’t like you and think you’re weak and sandbagging though……  kidding bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I really don’t like you and think you’re weak and sandbagging though……  kidding bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, I do my best to out on a show though!


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

Workout Today

Was feeling a little ran down, busy week, and I  want to get an immediate workout in tomorrow being it will be several days until I workout again. I want to try and put those cookies to work hahah. I shortened this workout from its norm, and subbed squats for leg press so I can leg press tomorrow depending how I feel. 

 So to say the least, the weights felt like they were crushing me today, and I actually failed on bench when I shouldn’t have (video) 

Squats
225x5
315x5
385x1
435x1
465x1
475x1 (video)
405x5

Bench Press
135x10
225x10
275x5
315x5
345x3
375x2(failed 3rd rep, shouldnt have. wife was there to help me out.) (video below) 

ISO lateral row machine
107x14 per side
107x14
107x13

Lateral raise 20x16

Calories Today 
3575
259 P
381 C
94 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

I sound like a woman, but holy crap with a small amount of bloat and a fish eye view in the squat video, I look a bit chunky haha. I set it down against the wall in wide view cause I hate filming in a gym and didn’t want to attract attention. 



https://imgur.com/a/a4UhTZs


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

And my failed bench press at 375



https://imgur.com/a/kOaHWal


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hey, even on your "off day" you're pushing way more weight than most people ever will.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Hey, even on your "off day" you're pushing way more weight than most people ever will.


Yea a bit of a hit to the ego…… had to hear it from my wife and my so. Telling me I had too much weight and blah blah blah. They don’t ever say anything when I lift it though…..
First bench failure at above 300 ever….. if I fail, it’s high rep failure and I plan to go to failure….. so that’s why it shook them


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 23, 2022)

12/23/22 calories and workout
5342 
397 P
460 C
192 F

This workout was more for fun/recovery ish. My body is feeling a little beat down, so was my wife’s, so we just went to the gym and did whatever we wanted and threw something together off program just having some fun with it then went driving around looking at Christmas lights, enjoying the last day before the travels around the world begins haha. 

Nothing was pushed very hard at all. Mostly CNS is feeling a little “worked”. Not quite overdone but I know my signs, especially after the previous day lift failure.

Barbell Row
45x20
135x10
185x8
185x8

Hammer Strength ISO Chest Press(per side)
45x20
90x14
90x18

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down
130x15
130x15
130x15

Barbell Military Press 
135x18

Lateral Raise DB
20x17

V Up
15

Laying leg Raise
15

Hyperextension
75x15
75x15


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 24, 2022)

12/23/22 calories
3425
231 P
344 C
103 F


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 24, 2022)

You’re a strong ass dude man. Good work. Glad you didn’t get Injured on that bench. Man you were so close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re a strong ass dude man. Good work. Glad you didn’t get Injured on that bench. Man you were so close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate it. 

Yea it’s some reps I’m supposed to be able to get, just an off day and I thought I was being a puss in my mind and I could squeeze it out. I was wrong.

For the first time ever, I’ve focused so much more in my chest that my triceps are the weak link now. It’s never been that way before.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 24, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> Yea it’s some reps I’m supposed to be able to get, just an off day and I thought I was being a puss in my mind and I could squeeze it out. I was wrong.
> 
> For the first time ever, I’ve focused so much more in my chest that my triceps are the weak link now. It’s never been that way before.



You ever do weighted dips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You ever do weighted dips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but not in a while. That and close
Grip press brings tricep strength up for me amazingly. I’ll throw it in my next phase most likely. This is how I always phase my workouts, just notice where
I’m weak Or hurting, and focus on that for 3-6 weeks depending on other factors. 

I’ve done weighted dips even down into the 3-5 rep range, my shoulder actually love it and my triceps respond amazing to it. I love weighted body weight movements.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to Everyone, I hope it’s a great one and everyone stays warm with cool weather that came in. 

12/24/2/ calories
2866
127 P
222 C
162 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 27, 2022)

12/25/22 calories
4322
184 P
584 C
127 F


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 27, 2022)

12/26/22 calories
2805
219 P
246 C
97 F

Workout
Lateral Lung
BWx10 (each side) 
35x12

Curtesy Lung
45x10 per leg
135x8
135x7

Military Press Barbell
135x12
135x12
135x12

Push Ups
45
30

Weighted Pull Ups
26x4
26x3
BWx11

Ring Dips Weighted
26x8
26x10

Box Jump
26 inchx5
30 inch x 5
32 inch X 5

Hanging Leg Raise
20lbs X 10
20x6
BWx10

Decline Sit Up
8
8
6

Weighed in at 233


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 28, 2022)

12/27/22
Calories 3586
282 P
232 C
163 F

Workout

Pretty much dealoading this week. Not sick, but everyone around me is and my energy  just seems lower, keep feeling stiff in the gym, so taking it easy this week and just having some fun with on the whim workouts

Barbell Squat
135x15
135x15
135x15

Chest Machine Fly
120x15
120x15

ISO Lateral Row machine per side
57x15
57x15
57x20

RDL Barbell
135x15
135x15
135x15

Farmers Carry Trap Bar
135 60 feet
225 60 feet
225 60 feet

Seated Calf Raise
90x15
90x15

Calf Press On Leg Press
235x12
265x12
160x20

Ab Crunch Machine
80x30
80x15


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 30, 2022)

12/28/22 calories
2431
230 P
235 c
54 F


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 30, 2022)

You’re doing some ninja shit in here on those rings lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 30, 2022)

12/29/22 calories
2954
229 P
186 C
136 F

Workout deaload

Deadlift Conventional
135x10
225x10
315x8
405x8 (a bit much for deaload, but was very easy and felt great)

Ring Dips
12
12

Bench Press
225x10
225x12

Leg Extension
160x12
160x12

Calf Press on Leg Press
225x15
225x20
225x15


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re doing some ninja shit in here on those rings lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I love the stability it creates in your upper back and shoulders though. My shoulders are my body part I have to watch for injury. Some seem prone to their back, knees, or hips, all mine are bullet proof. My shoulders are my spot. Ring movements in general help them a ton. My shoulder mobility is not good, I’m addressing it though.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 31, 2022)

Calories 12/30/22
2954
229 P
187 C
136 F


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 1, 2023)

Calories 12/31/22

New Year’s Eve calores for
Sure, so not good ones but still tracked them. Also, I’m about to move into a cut, probably 6-8 weeks. I’m aiming to hit 12-14% body fat, around 10-15 pounds to loose. I’ll adjust as needed as time goes on. 

Calories
4210
155 P
375 C
128 F
122 A


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 4, 2023)

01/01/22 calories
2723
208 P
240 C
98 F

01/02/22 Calories
2530
165 P
230 C
95 F

01/03/23 Calories (officially off vacation, starting cut) 

Workout today
Deadlift
225x10
315x8
405x5
495x5 (vid)
495 was smooth and easy, but my form was off. Kinda suspected it, so I recorded it. It looks more like an RDL than deadlift, not horrible though. Easy tweak. 

Lateral Lung
BWx10 per side
BWx10 Per side 

Military Press Barbell
135x12
135x14
135x11

Pull Up
22x5
22x5
22x4

Seated Cable Row, Upper back focus
70x12
85x13
85x12

Farmers Carry
140x1
140x1

40 yd sprint
A very slow 5.42 40. Only one sprint after every workout this week. Next week will be two, week after three, and so on.


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 4, 2023)

https://imgur.com/a/OneRshV


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 4, 2023)

Excellent work sir


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 4, 2023)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Excellent work sir


Thank you!


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 5, 2023)

Calories 01/04/23

2540
245 P
101 C
119 F

Workout

Barbell Hip thrust

315x15
405x10
495x12 

Push Ups
46

Dumbbell Bench
100x12

Leg Press
220x30
385x15

Calf press on leg press
205x20
205x16

Decline sit up
16x10
35x8

Row 500 M 1:42

40 yard sprint 5.32


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 6, 2023)

01/05/23 calories 
2745
305 P
114 C
112 F


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 7, 2023)

12/06/23 workout

Squat 405x5 (vid)

Dips
15
45x12
45x12

Push up
47

Calf press on leg press
225x20
315x20
315x20

Hanging leg raise
14
12
11

Pull Up
25x5
25x7

500 M Row 1:41

40 yd sprint
5.46
5.31



https://imgur.com/a/EHCU1vp


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 7, 2023)

You make it look easy!


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 7, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> You make it look easy!


I have more in me, but I assure you, that’s not easy for me haha.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 7, 2023)

Bear strong man!

Hugeee numbers...

I see we do similar approach to training, not only weights, but also body weight and athletic work which is unique and cool!


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 7, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Bear strong man!
> 
> Hugeee numbers...
> 
> I see we do similar approach to training, not only weights, but also body weight and athletic work which is unique and cool!


Thank you! We do, I find the mixture helps carry over into different modalities. And it helps me move like a normal person instead of a board like a bodybuilder that only trains for a pump haha. I try to pick what I think are the best of each modality and do them (at least what I can actually do)

I’ll be starting my first small cycle soon, so I’m pumped about that. See what I can do, but I’ll be cutting for a bit


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 8, 2023)

Calories 01/07/23
2242
237 P
35 C
185 F

Bonus “workout” while I helped my wife with hers

Should mobility work

49 pushups

Hanging Leg raise
13
13
13

Row 500 M 1:39

40 yard sprint
5.19


----------



## Reader591 (Tuesday at 3:11 AM)

Workout 01/09/23

Deadlift 
505x5 (vid)

Barbell Military Press
135x12
175x12
175x12

Pull Up
35x4
35x5

Seated Cable Row
130x12
145x11

Seated Calf Raise
50x15
100x17
50x21

40 yd sprint
5.42
5.38



https://imgur.com/a/jvCLAio


----------



## Reader591 (Tuesday at 4:04 AM)

Calories 01/08/23
2545
167 P
35 C
183 F

Calories 01/09/23
2088
147 P
37 C
144 F


----------



## IronSoul (Tuesday at 12:10 PM)

Bro why do you make that 505 look like 135!! You pulled that easy as hell. Good shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Tuesday at 12:31 PM)

It feels like 505 to me, no doubt haha. But thanks!


----------



## Reader591 (Thursday at 3:45 AM)

Workout 01/11/23

I gave blood today, so
It took a bit of hit in my workout, I noticed it, not too bad though. Still was pretty happy with my workout. Core was feeling stressed, from my deadlifts Monday, so I belted up for this working set of squats. My form seemed a little stiff, seems like my heels got a little light and my depth was just barely there, but given the circumstances, I’ll take it.

Box jumps
30 in x5
32 in x5
34 in x5


Squats

405x6 (vid)

DB Flat Bench
85x10
100x13

Push Ups
50

Hanging Leg Raise
20x5
20x7
20x5
BW x 7

400 meter run 1:44 😂

40 yd dash, still a consistent  terrible….

5.42
5.39


Calories 01/10/23
2099
189P
161 C
71 F

Calories 01/11/23
1995
224 P
165 C
37 F

Weighed in at 224



https://imgur.com/a/CD2l0pw


----------



## Diesel59 (Thursday at 3:54 AM)

Impressive workout considering you gave blood that same day. I don't even give blood because I passed out both times I tried!

Nothing wrong with that 40 yd dash time...just don't compare yourself with the guys in the Combine haha.


----------



## Reader591 (Thursday at 4:04 AM)

Diesel59 said:


> Impressive workout considering you gave blood that same day. I don't even give blood because I passed out both times I tried!
> 
> Nothing wrong with that 40 yd dash time...just don't compare yourself with the guys in the Combine haha.


You passed out? Sounds no fun. I’m not the biggest fan, I must look bad when I give blood cause they ask me 1000 times if I’m ok every time. But I feel fine. 

Haha no doubt about the 40. But; I use to run high 4.8 and low 4.9 back in high school when I was a d end. But, I’m not and end now, and I’m not exactly in high school anymore lol. Plus, I’m just getting back to any cardio, so it is what it is. Generally, I suppose people (like family and friends) that I can run that fast, but to me I feel slow haha. It is what it is.


----------



## Diesel59 (Thursday at 4:49 AM)

Reader591 said:


> You passed out? Sounds no fun. I’m not the biggest fan, I must look bad when I give blood cause they ask me 1000 times if I’m ok every time. But I feel fine.
> 
> Haha no doubt about the 40. But; I use to run high 4.8 and low 4.9 back in high school when I was a d end. But, I’m not and end now, and I’m not exactly in high school anymore lol. Plus, I’m just getting back to any cardio, so it is what it is. Generally, I suppose people (like family and friends) that I can run that fast, but to me I feel slow haha. It is what it is.


Yeah, both times had me feeling light headed early on and then passing out. They told me it's not THAT rare for it to happen, but the second time they wouldn't let me leave for awhile and made me eat a bunch of sugary foods. After that I figured donating blood wasn't for me haha. Maybe you show signs of whatever my issue is and that's why they keep checking on you. 

Doing sprints while just getting back into cardio is impressive in itself. I think holding yourself to that high standard even when the people around you tell you you're fine is a good quality to have.


----------



## Reader591 (Thursday at 6:29 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> Yeah, both times had me feeling light headed early on and then passing out. They told me it's not THAT rare for it to happen, but the second time they wouldn't let me leave for awhile and made me eat a bunch of sugary foods. After that I figured donating blood wasn't for me haha. Maybe you show signs of whatever my issue is and that's why they keep checking on you.
> 
> Doing sprints while just getting back into cardio is impressive in itself. I think holding yourself to that high standard even when the people around you tell you you're fine is a good quality to have.


I’m sure they have their share of passing out. When my wife had a c section, I wanted to watch. They let me in the room but made me sit, said they don’t want to deal
With dads passing out. Eventually they saw I was ok and allowed me to stand. But it was all pretty quick anyway.

I think it’s a good quality too, I actaully look for that in others. I mean I know I’m fine, but I know I can do better too. That’s what I compare myself to. I’m not
Too upset about it, just kinda laughing at myself for how bad I suck at it now.


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 3:54 AM)

Workout 01/13/23
Leg Press
405x15
495x15

Calf Press on leg Press
225x20
405x12
495x9

Bench Press
315x7

Push Ups
39

Pull Up
44x4
44x4
BW x 5

Decline Sit Up
35x10
44x8

Body Weight Leg Curl
7
6

Reverse Fly Machine
50x27

400 meter run
1:38

1 mile run
8:02

Calories

2995
212 P
183 C
152 F

223 weigh in


----------



## Diesel59 (Yesterday at 3:59 AM)

Damn, a little bit of everything today?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Yesterday at 4:10 AM)

You're killing it bro.


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 3:39 PM)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're killing it bro.


Trying my best!


----------



## Reader591 (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> Damn, a little bit of everything today?


Always full body for me! Until I get a home gym again at least


----------

